# Frogs...



## BlackKnight755

I have noticed an oddity for many years and I have never though to ask someone why it happens 'til now. 

 I was just sitting on the back porch haing a cool adult beverage and a smoke when I noticed all the frogs in the creek area behind my house were in full chorus. It sounded like if you had all of them together you could have filled an 18 wheeler up in no time with them. Then all of a sudden every frog in the swanp just stopped. It was just like you flipped a switch, one minute you can't hear anything but the croaking then nothing. I mean not one single solitary frog croak anywhere!

 I am sure that there is an explanation for this and I am sure some of you more knowledgeable biology majors can tell me what the reason for this oddity is...


----------



## SneekEE

Frogs are amphibians in the order Anura (meaning "tail-less", from Greek an-, without + oura, tail), formerly referred to as Salientia (Latin salere (salio), "to jump"). There skin is lined with an alkaline secretion called photo-magnetisesium. It allows the frogs skin to conduct small amount of electricity that encompasses its entire body. It is used to sense preditors, feel vibrations that are extremly minute, and navigat in dark waters.
The problem is the skin is also very sensitive to gamma rays from sun bursts, and ions that reflect back to earth off of clouds( one of the reasons the live under ground during certain times of the year) It also allows the to detect changes in the earths electromagnetic feild known as electromagnetic radiation. Anytime you hear frogs all stop croaking at the same time it is because of high electromagnetic radiation beeing released from the earths core. This is harmless, but to the frog it is inturpreted as a preditor , like a bird flying over or a dog beeing near by, that just walked up on them. So wwhen it happens all frogs every where feel it, and they all stop croaking at once, out of fear they are about to be eatin.
Naw i just made all that up, cant help it, i love to balderdash.


----------



## BlackKnight755

...sounded good for a while!


----------



## TheTurkeySlayer

SneekEE said:


> Frogs are amphibians in the order Anura (meaning "tail-less", from Greek an-, without + oura, tail), formerly referred to as Salientia (Latin salere (salio), "to jump"). There skin is lined with an alkaline secretion called photo-magnetisesium. It allows the frogs skin to conduct small amount of electricity that encompasses its entire body. It is used to sense preditors, feel vibrations that are extremly minute, and navigat in dark waters.
> The problem is the skin is also very sensitive to gamma rays from sun bursts, and ions that reflect back to earth off of clouds( one of the reasons the live under ground during certain times of the year) It also allows the to detect changes in the earths electromagnetic feild known as electromagnetic radiation. Anytime you hear frogs all stop croaking at the same time it is because of high electromagnetic radiation beeing released from the earths core. This is harmless, but to the frog it is inturpreted as a preditor , like a bird flying over or a dog beeing near by, that just walked up on them. So wwhen it happens all frogs every where feel it, and they all stop croaking at once, out of fear they are about to be eatin.
> Naw i just made all that up, cant help it, i love to balderdash.


----------



## matthewsman

*actually,that is true*



SneekEE said:


> Frogs are amphibians in the order Anura (meaning "tail-less", from Greek an-, without + oura, tail), formerly referred to as Salientia (Latin salere (salio), "to jump"). There skin is lined with an alkaline secretion called photo-magnetisesium. It allows the frogs skin to conduct small amount of electricity that encompasses its entire body. It is used to sense preditors, feel vibrations that are extremly minute, and navigat in dark waters.
> The problem is the skin is also very sensitive to gamma rays from sun bursts, and ions that reflect back to earth off of clouds( one of the reasons the live under ground during certain times of the year) It also allows the to detect changes in the earths electromagnetic feild known as electromagnetic radiation. Anytime you hear frogs all stop croaking at the same time it is because of high electromagnetic radiation beeing released from the earths core. This is harmless, but to the frog it is inturpreted as a preditor , like a bird flying over or a dog beeing near by, that just walked up on them. So wwhen it happens all frogs every where feel it, and they all stop croaking at once, out of fear they are about to be eatin.
> Naw i just made all that up, cant help it, i love to balderdash.



This is one of those moments in time on the www when a million monkeys are given a million keyboards to type random stuff on and it comes out as the truth by chance....

Glad I was here when it finally happened.....


----------



## objectionyourhonor

Now that is without a doubt one of the funniest things i have read on here. I actually read it, laughed out loud, read it again, laughed again, read it to my wife out loud, and we both laughed. good stuff man.


----------



## Nicodemus

SneekEE said:


> Frogs are amphibians in the order Anura (meaning "tail-less", from Greek an-, without + oura, tail), formerly referred to as Salientia (Latin salere (salio), "to jump"). There skin is lined with an alkaline secretion called photo-magnetisesium. It allows the frogs skin to conduct small amount of electricity that encompasses its entire body. It is used to sense preditors, feel vibrations that are extremly minute, and navigat in dark waters.
> The problem is the skin is also very sensitive to gamma rays from sun bursts, and ions that reflect back to earth off of clouds( one of the reasons the live under ground during certain times of the year) It also allows the to detect changes in the earths electromagnetic feild known as electromagnetic radiation. Anytime you hear frogs all stop croaking at the same time it is because of high electromagnetic radiation beeing released from the earths core. This is harmless, but to the frog it is inturpreted as a preditor , like a bird flying over or a dog beeing near by, that just walked up on them. So wwhen it happens all frogs every where feel it, and they all stop croaking at once, out of fear they are about to be eatin.
> Naw i just made all that up, cant help it, i love to balderdash.





Without a doubt, you would make a fortune as a guano salesman!!!


----------



## BlackKnight755

Ok ... I'm all about a good joke but I still don't know why all my frogs stopped croaking at the same time.


----------



## jigman29

Something scared them,when they start back up throw a rock in the creek and they will probably shut up again.I have seen this on the pond at the house a time or two.


----------



## FERAL ONE

jigman29 said:


> Something scared them,when they start back up throw a rock in the creek and they will probably shut up again.I have seen this on the pond at the house a time or two.



ding ding ding !  they shut up when i am trying to take pictures of frogs and i have sounds on my phone i play to start them back up !


----------



## DRB1313

FERAL ONE said:


> ding ding ding !  they shut up when i am trying to take pictures of frogs and i have sounds on my phone i play to start them back up !



You mean there is an App. for that??


----------



## SneekEE

jigman29 said:


> Something scared them,when they start back up throw a rock in the creek and they will probably shut up again.I have seen this on the pond at the house a time or two.



so your saying I was sort of right all along?


----------



## mikelogg

The water that settles on my neighbors pool cover is full of frogs in the spring.I have sat on my deck many nights and listened to them.Several nights I have seen a Barred Owl land on the fence surrounding the pool.I noticed every time this happened the frogs shut up real fast.I have watched the owl dive down,grab a frog,fly back on the fence and rip the guts out of the frog before flying off.Pretty cool watching this happen.


----------



## Ballplayer

I was in a bar in Calif. once when someone shot a pistol, all the croaking stopped and it got earily quite. Eveyone checked themselves to see if they got shot. I went home pronto !!


----------



## dawg2

A critter or a person went through there and they shutup.


----------



## dawg2

SneekEE said:


> Frogs are amphibians in the order Anura (meaning "tail-less", from Greek an-, without + oura, tail), formerly referred to as Salientia (Latin salere (salio), "to jump"). There skin is lined with an alkaline secretion called photo-magnetisesium. It allows the frogs skin to conduct small amount of electricity that encompasses its entire body. It is used to sense preditors, feel vibrations that are extremly minute, and navigat in dark waters.
> The problem is the skin is also very sensitive to gamma rays from sun bursts, and ions that reflect back to earth off of clouds( one of the reasons the live under ground during certain times of the year) It also allows the to detect changes in the earths electromagnetic feild known as electromagnetic radiation. Anytime you hear frogs all stop croaking at the same time it is because of high electromagnetic radiation beeing released from the earths core. This is harmless, but to the frog it is inturpreted as a preditor , like a bird flying over or a dog beeing near by, that just walked up on them. So wwhen it happens all frogs every where feel it, and they all stop croaking at once, out of fear they are about to be eatin.
> Naw i just made all that up, cant help it, i love to balderdash.



Funny stuff


----------



## sniper22

What was in that "smoke" you were having with your "adult beverage"?


----------

